# What a great evening of fishing! double species limit!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well after a great day of sales i was treated to some outstanding central Ohio fishing a limit of 16"-20" Saugeyes and a few smaller one on BIg Joshy LIme Red 2.75 and new sparkle Chartruese 2.3 on a Skippy 1/8th ounce pink head 3/0 hook they wanted a fast steady reel with a slight pause and swallowed it whole. My buddy Marty has some new 4 inch hammer tail big body plastic baits that worked awesome as well. Well had plenty of daylight left so attacked the Crappies and wow were they hungry a 30 fish limit of large 10 1/2" to 12" blacks with a few whites mixed in. They were hitting small tube under float as well as 2.3 joshy swims on roadrunners and Marty's smaller version of hammer tail twister. A buddy was there with his son and we easily caught 80 crappies in a very short period of time. We were sayiny how nuts it would have been to be in the boat tonight how many would we have caught. Go get them spawn is on all over central ohio had similar reports sent to me with pics of large female crappies from 4 different lakes. Be safe good fishing.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Nice job, its been a good spring so far in central Ohio for those species.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Stump yes they have been very busy lately. Eyes are poppin so to speak.  Here is pic of Slab Crappies from tonight figured how to get it off smart phone finally.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Why does mother nature crank everything at once=crappie saugeyes mushrooms and little league baseball, wish she could spread it out a little more Lol. Nice pic Slim


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work Troy. I figured the bite would be on last night.
I sure wish I could have gotten out but family life got in the way again.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fishing is all timing. Troy you just have the knack for the timing (insert comment from many of his friends about him fishing all the time). Can't wait to get back on the crappie. Hope the big girls are still where they were before the tournament. Wish I knew why they backed off, really interesting situation.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ying?

Does troy fish much?

I too am looking to get back on Alum one day this week to get some crappie to eat. I threw back every fish during the pre-fishing days. Time to get some in the oil!

Plus Josh and I got into something new to us late in the tourney that was successful that I have to try some more just to see if it was a fluke or not.

I am going to try and go either Wednesday or Thursday not sure yet.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think we (troy and I) are shooting for tomorrow. Will be getting to the lake around 5:15 or so. I would rather put in at Howard, closer to me... but depends on what he wants. I think we are taking his boat!!! exciting!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! hoping to get after them at alum tomorrow myself. Ive been spending the last week over at the boardwalk where they have been producing pretty steadily but I am ready to get my boat on alum and see if I can find em. I assume they are up in the shallows now.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

mrh0llywood said:


> I assume they are up in the shallows now.


Yes they are, not hard to find crappie right now

Say hi if you see a red Lund with two Hondas on the back


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

ying6 said:


> I think we (troy and I) are shooting for tomorrow. Will be getting to the lake around 5:15 or so. I would rather put in at Howard, closer to me... but depends on what he wants. I think we are taking his boat!!! exciting!


Do you mean 5:15 am? Isnt that kinda early for crappies?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Timing is i think about while i am hurrying and selling enough for the day,that means sometimes i have to stop selling in middle of day depending on what lake i am near and the time of the season. YOU CAN NEVER FISH TO MUCH!!!!!! REMEMBER THAT  Well due to timing issues we will be fishing from Yings boat and his new spots that he is wanting to share. Crappies that were there before tourney are long gone Mike accept it the big black crappie bite is done up north. Whites are the game now. But i was able to time a bite right again this evening the one bite i have been looking for. A Awesome looking 15" Black crappie and yes still full of eggs digital scale put her at 1# 14ounces and after a couple pics i quickly admired her and put her back in the lake to spawn those big eggs of hers. Man was that a great fish. Will post a pic if i can get it off phone.  Kim u will soon find out it was no fluke and should put some good fish in livewell for eating. Did get 4 other blacks real quick couple 12" and 10 1/2"-11". All dipping and dabbing from shore around wood.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good job nice report hope they sponsor ya all kidding aside awesome 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got pictures loaded did one holding fish could not get whole fish in pic to short of arms.  Then did my patented grass shot with a 15 1/2" measure stick a Indian lake local made for a bunch of us.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Where are the catfish, your friend is asking for some? I guess Bart will have to come thru for him.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep i will pass that on to Bart he has more time to catch those i just cannot pull away long enough from the slabs and toothy eyes.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice catches by the way hope to see you on the lake soon with my new boat.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Don't necessarily need a boat!

Hit a couple spots from shore tonight with Clayton, managed 3 solid post spawn female eye's (two 24's between us along with Clayton's pig 25" pictured below) also spanked 6 or 7 hybrids in the 15-19" range (man-alive do you know when you have one on!) Also landed probably 30+ Smaller Hybrids, every last one of them right @ 8", going to be some good years ahead of us!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice fish and picture acklac7!!! I'm jealous.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Nice fish and picture acklac7!!! I'm jealous.


Be jealous of Clayton (pictured) not me, he had two about that size + a handfull of thick wipers by the time I joined in.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, it was a great evening of fishing!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

nice fish guys.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow Clayton great job. And you need help catching eye? Lol awesome fish. Congrats guys

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish troy! glad that one wasnt in your live well saturday 

i am thinking about hitting alum on thursday, looks to be nice!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> Yeah, it was a great evening of fishing!!!!!


Went back out before work and after work yeaterday........4 more wipers, and 3 more eyes. All below griggs, in the spillway super tight to the face of the dam.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great work Clayton had a 7 eye night last night 25" and a 24" my 2 best,stuck with crappies tonight they are going nuts as well. Look out this weekend eyes crappies are not going to be happy with weather change so i will be attacking the eyeballs.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Nice job Slim, way to slay the slabs and eyes!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Somehow managed to drag Derek away from his boat and down to a local flow. Right before we set off I noticed he didn't have his net, to which I replied "hold on im going to go grab mine, we're probably going to need it as those Flatheads should be staging about now"

Shortly after dark I see a silhouette of him hanging on to his rod for dear life, knew immediately what that meant .

I had to bail early but evidently he lost one much bigger an hour or so later. Nothing like chasing Flatheads on artificals!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fun fun beast.. thats only my 2nd flat head and the first one was so small it didnt really count.. that facial expression is from my right arm dying after that 28" flathead tried tearing my st croix avid ML in half.. nothing like catching them when the guys next to you "catfishing" with shad are getting skunked..lol


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> fun fun beast.. thats only my 2nd flat head and the first one was so small it didnt really count.. that facial expression is from my right arm dying after that 28" flathead tried tearing my st croix avid ML in half.. nothing like catching them when the guys next to you "catfishing" with shad are getting skunked..lol


good job derek!!!! i'll be out after work.......i got frog toggs!!!!


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

that's a new one on me... how do you chase flatheads with artificials? I'm usually the guy with the cut up shad.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Milktreuse big joshy swim bait


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

They will hit anything a Saugeye will, us Saugeye guys literally catch them all the time when night fishing for eyes. Honestly, we catch more Flatheads then the cat guys, not even joking...

During peak Flatty months (May,June,July) it's not uncommon for us Eye guys to hook into at least one or two a night. Sometimes we'll catch close to a half dozen in a few hours, all on artificials (jigs,cranks,swims...you name it)


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I guess I need some lessons..... I've never fished specifically for "eyes. might do some research and give it a try this weekend. thanks for the info.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Right on AJ about the flatheads. The problem is the real big ones are almost impossible to land on saugeye gear in a snaggy spillway. I had one after dark at a spillway on a glow swimbait years ago that just swam around at will. This fish would actually just rest on the bottom and take a break during the "fight" I have caught big salmon and northern pike but I have never had a fish that just felt like a moving snag like that one did. Never did land it. The line got snagged in the rocks on the bottom during one of his rest periods. I would have LOVED to have seen that fish. In my little bit of accidental flathead experience, the hotter the weather the more likely you are to hook one. Lost that one on one of those 90 degree nights.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i threw my big joshy 3 swim rig right after that fish and connected with a huge one that spooled me and snapped after 30 or so seconds.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow I wonder if he ate all three at once. LOL
Those big flatties are no joke!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep they love them Joshy Swims landed a 8 # flattie couple nights back on a 3.25 Lime red swim. Had a large channel cat as well. Have got many in last few years as A.J. said they love real live food so our baits worked along shelfs and banks get flatties stirred up. Got a big eye tonight on a new bait hitting market soon good 23-24" eye swallowed it whole. U river guys are gonna love this one the fish have already proven they love it. Hurry up Josh produce them things as fast as you can...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Josh i see your on line stop that get back to work pour baby pour.......


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> I had one after dark at a spillway on a glow swimbait years ago that just swam around at will. This fish would actually just rest on the bottom and take a break during the "fight" I have caught big salmon and northern pike but I have never had a fish that just felt like a moving snag like that one did. Never did land it. The line got snagged in the rocks on the bottom during one of his rest periods. I would have LOVED to have seen that fish. In my little bit of accidental flathead experience, the hotter the weather the more likely you are to hook one. Lost that one on one of those 90 degree nights.


Yep hook into several of those every year, every once in a while i'll manage to land one. This one crushed one of my handpours on a 1/16th jighead, then about spooled me on it's initial run. Took me a good 20min to land on 6'6 ML gear and 8lb test, it's all about playing the drag while at the same time fighting the fish, problem is all it usually takes is one small mistake and "poof" they're gone.


----------

